# 10 Meters / 33 Feet Double Tap With A Slingshot



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

My view of a target is not the center but the whole target and I must take Arturo's accuracy recomendation and focus at the center.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

* :thumbsup: **Nice!*


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

No longer amazed, D. This is expected of you. Too good. Next time use the force and try blindfolded.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

That's a tough one there, nice shootin D


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

do all the cans at the grocery store shake when you go down the canned food isle?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

nice shooting D,


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks Guys glad you like the video.

Dgui


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice Darrell, not only fast but accurate over a long distance and let me say that the circular target is more difficult that a standing upright can which leaves more room for the drop ...

amazing shoots !!! as always of course ha ha ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

WOW, seems like you have the machine gun and sniper gene :thumbsup:


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Arturito said:


> Nice Darrell, not only fast but accurate over a long distance and let me say that the circular target is more difficult that a standing upright can which leaves more room for the drop ...
> 
> amazing shoots !!! as always of course ha ha ...
> 
> ...


Hey Arturo you might notice my Fast Draw was not too fast but for Double Tap Shooting it is the time between shots that counts and of course I would have rather .5 seconds between shots but I will take what I can get. I got one more shot to make.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

scarfaceTom said:


> WOW, seems like you have the machine gun and sniper gene :thumbsup:


Appreciate the positive comment. Have been for a time trying to get fellow shooters interested in Wing Shooting and now Double Rap Shooting to make sure that can is dead. Im looking for that Last Video.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

It appears you hit the back of that can twice in the same spot! That's some "extreme accuracy", with descent speed at that distance.

I Always look forward to watching your videos.

Edit: Yes, learning to focus on the center of your target is very helpful. The "Aim small, miss small" concept. As Bill Hays said in one of his videos . . . when focusing on a can, try focusing on a letter on the can, and not on the can itself. This works!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> It appears you hit the back of that can twice in the same spot! That's some "extreme accuracy", with descent speed at that distance.
> 
> I Always look forward to watching your videos.
> 
> Edit: Yes, learning to focus on the center of your target is very helpful. The "Aim small, miss small" concept. As Bill Hays said in one of his videos . . . when focusing on a can, try focusing on a letter on the can, and not on the can itself. This works!


When shooting a target I have tried to focus on the center of the can but when it comes down to doing it I only see the entire can as a target. The ones who can read the print a soda can or a bean can at 33 feet are in my opinion Super Humans and belong on Stan Lee's Super Humans.

Well I will have to do better.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

hey D, what do you think about aluminum


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

AZ Stinger said:


> hey D, what do you think about aluminum


Dont care for it. What about carbide.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

in what thickness


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

AZ Stinger said:


> in what thickness/
> 
> 3/16 inch no more than 1/4 inch.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

dgui said:


> AZ Stinger said:
> 
> 
> > in what thickness/
> ...


$427 for a 12 by 12 lol....titanium


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

AZ Stinger said:


> dgui said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Stinger said:
> ...


I will have to wait on that one. LOL!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

AZ I think I will go kill a can now.


----------

